# Looking for a breeder



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

hey, so i am looking for a new dog(happy and sad time). I am going through various breeders and have a list of ones I am in contact with currentl but wanted to see what any others might be worth looking at that I may not have found yet. 

So some backround: I live in the northern california region near Sacramento, Id prefer to go somewhere within driving distance, but if I feel its worth it I will extend beyond the west coast. I am looking to make the purchase later this year(around august-jan) as I want to make sure I am ready and have found the one for me, and we have some major adjustments going on already as I recently lost my 1st GSD at the beginning of the month(sadly, why i am on the search). 

If anyone has any suggestions for me I would be grateful!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

SOOOO sorry for your loss. I know that heartache. My kennel of choice is Munster Abbey in Maine. Currently own an 11 year old from them & in 3 weeks getting another. Best GSD we've ever owned hands down. If that is too far to consider they might know a reputable breeder closer. Good luck and I send a big tight hug to you.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't gotten a dog from them yet, but this is the breeder I am planning on purchasing from in the future.

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels

I have heard nothing but good things about them, they work and title their dogs, and they refund money if you do with your dog what they were bred to do. I believe there's a few people on the forum that have True Haus dogs, not sure which ones but if you look them up on youtube there's a lot of videos of various dogs owned by them and their offspring.


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

thank you very much for the true haus info! I will def add them in since I can visit the facility easily, some of the ones I am considering already are -Candlehill, Blackhill, Tannhauser, and Grunenfeld. (started with a list of about 15 kennels all over the west coast) 

As to the refund that True Haus does, what work falls into the category for that? Or is it listed on there site?


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

It's listed on the puppy info page:

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels DDR

I think it's such a cool thing that they do. You can get a full refund if you get your dog to Sch 3, though they give partial refunds for other non-schutzhund things as well. They breed these dogs to work and they want their puppies to do what they are supposed to do. Of course I've read lots of happy pet home reviews as well. I wish I was located up north so I can visit their facilities and see some of their dogs work. I've tried as hard as I can to find a negative review of them and so far I haven't been able to. XD If you do stop by let me know how it goes!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

May want to look at sontausen
von Sontausen German Shepherd Dogs

In the San Francisco area. Not a lot of litters. 
I have a dog from her lines but not directly from her but when I was looking she was very helpful. Kind of depends on what you are looking for in a dog, too.


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking for a dog that will be a companion but will be able to do well at SAR as I am trying to join placer county SAR k9 unit. I have considered sport before but the training is a little hard to find were i am it seems and those I have found are a little expensive for me. Been a while since I looked though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I know of a young black and red show line female that is already tested and is detail oriented , very social , sound , secure , stable , competent in multi surface , hard surface , all weather conditions tracking. 
Bred and owned by friend, long time , well known breeder . Recently took in two dogs myself from her. She has had to let her dogs go because she is ill with lung problem so is under Dr's care for rest and therapy.


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

wish i could take it but at the moment we are at the legal max for dogs per house, so i have to wait a few months til we find a home for one of the ones we have or i move or both. :/ sad to hear that happen like that.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I would suggest Harvey Allen in Orange County. His website is rudek9 .com. http://rudek9.com
He is the breeder Fiona came from.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

One of my dogs is in Sacramento.....she is having to pay huge fines and licenses because the dog is intact....please be sure you check all this out before you get a GSD....

Lee


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

I live in a different county than Sacramento, I havent had any dogs that I kept intact yet since I dont show or breed, thank you for the heads up though, good to know in case I decide to keep my next one intact.


----------

